# rootzwiki app



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

This is most certainly the wrong place to post this problem but not sure where I should put it. So for several days I haven't been able to get into the roozwiki app. I get an error that says "The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict." I tried to uninstall the app and then reinstall it but that didn't help at all. Anybody getting this or better yet, know how to fix it?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Its the Roadrunner forum software that is having some issues with the site. Rootzwiki tweeted it the other day. Only reason I had a response for ya. Lol

The mobile site works and Tapatalk (forum app) from the market works well also. That's what i'm using in the meantime.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> The RW app is forum runner... it has some major issues that have caused issues with the stability of the site, it's been disabled until forum runner can resolve these issues. The bad news is forum runner doesn't care about it and doesn't respond to bug reports.... so the outlook isn't very good that it will return at this time.


It's the forum runner. Lol! I was asking about it earlier today. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/7837-Welcome-to-the-New-RootzWiki-and-IPS

DX on too many different ROMs to keep updating my signature - via Tapatalk


----------

